# Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen



## Raubwels (17. Februar 2016)

Hi,
da ja momentan überall wegen den Plastiktüten diskutiert wird, habe ich auch über die kleinen Plastikdosen von den Maden und Würmern nachgedacht, schließlich sieht man die überall an den Gewässern rumfliegen.#q

Ich habe mir schon letztes Jahr eine gute Köderbox aus dem Fachmarkt besorgt und lass sie mir immer wieder auffüllen.#6
Eigentlich könnten die Händler ja für die Dosen auch ein Aufschlag nehmen so wie bei den Plastiktüten. So ca. 20 Cent pro Dose!
Wärd Ihr bereit dafür mehr zu zahlen oder habt Ihr auch ein wiederverwendbare Köderdose wie ich.
Wie steht Ihr zu dem Thema.


MFG
Raubwels


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Es gibt 1-2 Händler, die Pfanddosen haben ( Sportfischercenter Langenhorn , Hamburg z.B. )
 Normal habe ich aber auch eine Köderdose, die ich mitnehme und dort befüllen lasse.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Der örtliche Händler bei mir nimmt bereits 25ct Pfand auf die Plastikschalen. 

Deswegen nehme ich bereits zum Kauf eine ausrangierte Tupperdose mit. 
Zudem ist die Dose so dimensioniert, dass bei offenem Deckel nicht gleich alles rauskrabbelt.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Auf Bierflaschen wird auch ein Pfand erhoben, dennoch liegen diese am Strassenrand etc..

Um solchen Müll zu vermeiden müsste das Pfand in Bereiche gehoben werden wo diese sorglose Entsorgung weh tut.

Ist aber ein Thema welches nicht nur Angler betrifft.

Betrifft auch das Entsorgen von Zigarettenkippen auf Parkplätzen oder Ampeln.

Wird nun ein Pfand für Zigarettenkippen gefordert?


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der örtliche Händler bei mir nimmt bereits 25ct Pfand auf die Plastikschalen.
> 
> Deswegen nehme ich bereits zum Kauf eine ausrangierte Tupperdose mit.
> Zudem ist die Dose so dimensioniert, dass bei offenem Deckel nicht gleich alles rauskrabbelt.




Absolut ok.
Dem Händler kosten die Dosen auch Geld.
Müllvermeidung wird dadurch aber nicht gefördert.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich plädiere auch dafür die Einweg Plastikdosen abzuschaffen.
Zumal einige Vereine Einwegdosen am Angelplatz untersagen. 

Es gibt als alternative z.b. von den Dresdner´n mehrweg Pfanddosen. Hatte mal ein Händler im Urlaub. War 0,50 € Pfand drauf. 
Hab die nicht mehr zurückrück bringen können. Nutze die heute noch.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Und wenn Du die mal vergisst, fährste vom Angelladen zurück nach Hause und wieder zum Angelladen.

Fragt sich jetzt nur was mehr die Umwelt schädigt.


----------



## Lightman (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Bei meinem Händler kostet die Dose 1€ (50ml Maden ohne Späne). Da haben die da Aufschlag für das Plastik schon eingerechnet.

250ml (ohne Späne) kostet dann 1,99€
1l kostet 5,99€

Ich nehm wenn ich öfters rausgeht immer gleich ne größere Menge, kommt in den Kühlschrank und ich nehme nur soviel mit wie ich brauche.
Ab und zu hol ich mir auch mal nur ne Dose. Diese wird dann aber fachgerecht entsorgt.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich kenne einen Händler, bei dem bekommt man nur dann Maden, wenn man eine Madendose mitbringt, oder sich halt eine bei ihm kauft. Einwegdosen, oder Plastiktüten gibts bei dem nicht.

Aber auch in Irland wurde ich schon gefragt, ob man mir die Maden in den Hut schütten solle, oder wo denn mein Behälter wäre.

Es ginge so einfach, wenn man es denn wollte!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Und wenn wir dann die Einwegdosen am Gewässer abgeschafft haben diskutieren wir über die Verpackung der Gummibärchen welche am Gewässer liegen.  

Ich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte seinen Müll welchen er hinterlässt wegräumen.
Ob dies nun eine Einweg- oder Mehrwegdose oder Plastiktüten oder Butterbrotpapier oder Zigarettenkippen etc. sind...
Müll hat nichts in der Umwelt zu suchen.


----------



## Raubwels (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dann die Einwegdosen am Gewässer abgeschafft haben diskutieren wir über die Verpackung der Gummibärchen welche am Gewässer liegen.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte seinen Müll welchen er hinterlässt wegräumen.
> Ob dies nun eine Einweg- oder Mehrwegdose oder Plastiktüten oder Butterbrotpapier oder Zigarettenkippen etc. sind...
> Müll hat nichts in der Umwelt zu suchen.



Hi,
da gebe ich dir völlig recht, ich habe auch immer einen kleine Müllbeutel dabei.
Aber irgendwo muss man doch anfangen und warum also nicht bei der Quelle (dem Händler).

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dann die Einwegdosen am Gewässer abgeschafft haben diskutieren wir über die Verpackung der Gummibärchen welche am Gewässer liegen.


Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, wie solche Süßigkeiten aus großen Gläsern offen und in kleine Papiertütchen verpackt, verkauft wurden. Das funktionierte wunderbar. Solche Tütchen verrotteten damals rückstandslos und das würden sie auch auch heute noch tun.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte seinen Müll welchen er hinterlässt wegräumen.
> Ob dies nun eine Einweg- oder Mehrwegdose oder Plastiktüten oder Butterbrotpapier oder Zigarettenkippen etc. sind...
> Müll hat nichts in der Umwelt zu suchen.


Bei Vorliegen von gesundem Menschenverstand gibts ja auch keine Sauereien. Da der GMV aber weitestgehend durch seine Abwesenheit brilliert, ist es nicht ganz unbegründet, wenn man über Sanktionen nachdenkt.

Mich ärgert es aber grundsätzlich, wenn ich nach einem Einkauf im Angelladen so gut wie das halbe Volumen des Einkaufes als Verpackungsmüll in die Tonne treten muss. Bei einigen Artikeln geht es gewiss nicht ohne Umverpackung, z.B. Haken, oder Futter. Aber es muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein, dass beispielsweise eine Zwille so geblistert werden muss, dass sie zweieinhalb Atomschläge übersteht.

Jörg Strehlow setzt da mit seinen bleifreien Jighaken in einer Recycling-Papierverpackung einen bemerkenswerten und zur Nachahmung empfohlenen Akzent!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, jeder sollte seinen Müll welchen er hinterlässt wegräumen.



Naja, was nicht entsteht, braucht man auch nicht zu entsorgen. Also ganz klar für Mehrwegdosen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Auch diese Dosen kann man liegen lassen.
Einwegdosen kann man übrigens mehrmals benutzen.

Mehrwegflaschen liegen auch öfters am Strassenrand, in Parks etc., (selbst am Gewässer)
(Als Kind hat man die mal aufgesammelt. Machen heute nur noch wenige. Ausser auf Grossveranstaltungen, da ist es aber bereits schon ein Geschäft)

Das Problem liegt also nicht bei der Dose. :q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Klar kann man, aber wie sich zeigt eben viel weniger. Und die billigen Madendosen mehrfach nutzen scheitert an der Qualität.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Scheitert nur am Willen.  |supergri


----------



## oberfranke (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

@Andal
Volle Zustimmung. 
Die Verpackungsindustrie setzt jedes Jahr Milliarden um. Sicherlich sind einige Millionen für Verpackung dabei die völlig überflüssig sind. Die zahlen wir als Verbraucher mit.
Davon abgesehen, seinen Müll hat man gefälligst mitzunehmen!!!!


----------



## FranconianFishing (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Hi! Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich bei uns Maden lose bekommen würde. Die sind immer in diesen komischen plastikschalen.



Petri,



Peter


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich drücke meinem Madendealer (mehr ist da leider nicht wirklich zu holen) meine mitgebrachten "Mehrwegdosen" in die Hand und lasse füllen. Die gehen wenigstens beim Transport auch nicht kaputt...

Pfand auf die ollen "Plastedinger" fände ich gut - übrigens egal, was sich als Köder darin befindet!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich bin sofort dabei, Mehrwegdosen finde ich gut.

Dabei bricht keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone. Und das der Appell an den gesunden Menschenverstand allein nicht genügt, sieht jeder am Ufer unserer Gewässer.


----------



## Joschkopp (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Moin,

lasse mir meine Mehrwegdosen immer mit Maden oder Würmern befüllen, ist aufjedenfall der richtige weg um Müll zu vermeiden. Außerdem sind mir die dünnen Plastikdosen viel zu unstabil.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Maden gibts bei meinem Händler nur in Mehrwegbehältern..gegen Pfand.Oder man bringt halt die eigene Box mit.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Mich hat auch schon eine Kassierin angemault, weil ich die Tauwürmer, die aus der Styrobox, auf ihrem Tresen umgetopft habe. Schließlich will ich auch sichergehen, dass ich Würmer und keine Leichen kaufe. Nach dem ich ihr das in ihrem Ton erklärt habe, war sie direkt ein bisschen weinerlich.


----------



## Jockel13883 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Bei meinem Angelladen gibts auch nur Mehrwegdosen (diese schwarzen mit dem grünen Deckel). Ist 50 Cent Pfand drauf. Find ich prima, wobei ich mir meistens größere Mengen Maden hole, die dann direkt aus der Wanne in meine mitgebrachte 1l-Dose gefüllt werden.


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

über ms range gibts nen madensack, ganz gutes teil, grade im sommer ist stoff nicht so übel zum hältern der krabbler.

würmer bezieh ich eigentlich nur in größeren mengen fürs feedern und chopped worms, die kommen dann auch nicht immer in plastik

und ich glaube bei der thematik ist es nicht an denen, die sich vernünftig benehmen und das zeug entsorgen, viel mehr ist die politik gefordert, weil was bringt es, wenn ich umweltfreundlich handel, aber die politik nichts gegen den dreck der durch firmen und co in der umwelt landen unternehmen, sei es wilder müll, schadstoffe von fabriken und co....


----------



## fischbär (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Überlegt mal, wie viele Plastikdosen man aus dem Benzin machen könnte, was man bis zum Angelladen oder zur Angelstelle verbraucht hat 
Ich weiß, dass sich solche kleinen Sachen gut anfühlen, aber leider bringt das im Großen und Ganzen nichts. Vielmehr führt es noch zu größerer Umweltsauerei durch "Moral Licensing"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_credential

Um es plakativ zu sagen: wer eine Pfanddose verwendet hat hinterher eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit den Angelplatz zu vermüllen. 

ps: nur eine Advocatus diabolii Meinung. Nehmt das mal nicht zu ernst! #h


----------



## wilhelm (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich habe schon seit mehr als 6 Jahren ( die gleichen) Mehrwegdosen für Würmer und Maden.
Diese sind in den meisten gut sortierten Angelgeschäften zu kaufen.
Nach dem Angeln lege ich die leeren Dosen immer in den Kofferraum und kann sie dann auch nicht vergessen wenn ich neue Köder einkaufe.
Aber wie schon gesagt man muss auch wollen.


Wilhelm


----------



## relgna01 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Manche Bundeskànder brauchen ja denn Müll ind kaufen den, sonst könnten dir die Müllverbtennung einstellen, glaube die meisten Gelbensàcke werden eh verbrannt.
Ich zahle 1€ Pfand für die schwarz/Grüne und die anderen nehme ich mit nach Hause und entsorge Sie.


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

ich lass die liegen*.
weil ich spinne und die einzige made die ich benutze ist die in germany :m




*ja, ich nehm keinen dreck mit. schnüre sammel ich ein. gäbs ne chance, dass sich 'n anglerschwein darin letal verfinge, ließe ich die auch liegen.


und: 5€ pfand wäre richtig. besser noch, wenn alle dealer die maden nur in xtra-madendosen abgäben,
am liebesten mit aufdruck "fxxck petra".
ja, ich hab träume...


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich habe auch eine mehrfach-Madendose, ist quasi nie leer weil die Viecher sich auch gut 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank halten.
Hin und wieder aussieben und neues Paniermehl rein, die Kaster kommen dann in die Kühltruhe fürs Futter.
Würmer ziehe ich mir selber im großen Eimer und nutze die kleinen Schälchen auch immer wieder.

Wir haben nur die eine Welt und da kann man immer hier und da was machen. #6


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

In Kassel gibt es beim Angelcenter auf alle "Einweg" Maden- und Wurmbehälter 50 Cent Pfand - ich finde das gut und habe bisher - ganz im Gegensatz zu Schnüren und Verpackungsmüll - auch nur seltenst eine rumfliegen sehen. Grundsätzlich nehme ich meine Köderdosen zum befüllen mit, wenn ich sie vergesse sammle ich die Pfanddöschen und kaufe mir davon zu Saisonbeginn einen Beutel Futter.


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

1. wie oft vergißt man seine Madendose mit zum Einkauf zu nehmen ?
 2.muß man sie ja nicht mit ans Wasser mit nehmen ,einfach umfüllen !
 3. wenn sie leer ist schleppt man sich daran auch keinen Ast wenn man heim geht.
 4.wer sie einfach liegen läßt den soll der Blitz beim Schxxxxx treffen.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Vom spürbaren Pfand auf Wurm- und Madendosen müssen nur die halbprofessionellen Sammler erfahren und schon wird man auch kaum noch welche finden. Die grasen ja eh schon spätestens am Sonntag Abend die Rheinufer nach Flaschen ab.

Außerdem kann man sich so auch übers Jahr auch den einen oder anderen neuen Kunstköder, oder sonstige Kleinigkeiten ansparen.

Ich würde das Pfand nicht unter 50 ct. ansetzen. Eine Mark wirf man dann doch nicht so leichtfertig weg.


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Pfand Dosen 0,25 Cent liegen ja auch überall rum...:c
Gut das es überall Sammler gibt.#6
Oder sind die Leute die so etwas liegen lassen evtl. Sozial veranlagt...
Oder einfach Asozial... #h


----------



## relgna01 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Oder sie sind so betrunken das wenn sie sich nach der Dose bücken würden ev. für 20,00€ Bier ausko... würden, das rechnet sich ja dann nicht.

.


----------



## phirania (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Nun denn habe kürzlich an einer Stelle,wo Karpfenangler die Nacht verbracht haben 50 leere Redbull Dosen entsorgt....
Hat mich auch nicht arm gemacht..:q
Auf den anderen Müll kann man  eigendlich verzichten,geht aber leider nicht bei jedem.|gr:


----------



## Bewu1982 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Also ich kaufe meine Maden/Bienenmaden ebenfalls im Angelgeschäft in den Einwegdosen, fülle aber bereits zu Hause um in eine Köderdose, die ich immer im Koffer und dabei habe.
 Die Einwegdose werfe ich bereits daheim in den Gelben Sack.

 Das so viel Müll an den Gewässern liegt verstehe ich nicht. So ne langlebige Mehrwegköderdose kostet 1-3€. Ist zu einen nicht viel Geld und zum zweiten vermüllt man nicht alles.

 Mir fällt auch kein Stein aus der Hose wenn ich beispielsweise meine Maisdose in einen Tüte mache und zu Hause entsorge, oder wenn ich am Weiher bin sind dort normalerweise Mülltonnen. Selbst an der Mosel gibt es gelegentlich welche.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Mitgenommen, zu Hause Mülltonne auf hinein und das wars.


----------



## Raubwels (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich habe immer eine Mülltüte in die in meiner Rutentasche und da landet alles direkt rein was anfällt! Schnurstücke, Brötchentüten und Getränke- und Köderdosen.


----------



## Raubwels (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe meine Maden/Bienenmaden ebenfalls im Angelgeschäft in den Einwegdosen, fülle aber bereits zu Hause um in eine Köderdose, die ich immer im Koffer und dabei habe.
> Die Einwegdose werfe ich bereits daheim in den Gelben Sack.



Hi,
wieso nimmst du deine Köderdose nicht direkt mit, damit spart man schon mal eine Einwegdose?

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Der blutdruckgeschädigte Hetzer:
Solange die Verbots-Grünen noch bei ihren Wahlkämpfen und Aktionen Luftballons steigen lassen (oder sind die bei denen aus Jute?), scheiss ich was auf Mehrwegmadendosen!!!

Ohne Blutdruck:
Finde die Mehrwegpfandgeschichte bei Maden und Würmern klasse und verwende die auch..


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> ... Mir fällt auch kein Stein aus der Hose wenn ich beispielsweise meine Maisdose in einen Tüte mache und zu Hause entsorge, oder wenn ich am Weiher bin sind dort normalerweise Mülltonnen. Selbst an der Mosel gibt es gelegentlich welche.



ich fülle den mais schon daheim in kleine/mittlere gläser mit schraubverschluss um, so habe ich 1. immer die richtige portion dabei und 2. passiert nichts wenn das geschlossene glas umfällt (im gegensatz zur dose) und 3. kann übriggebliebenes gleich wieder in meinen angel-kühlschrank stellen und wiederverwenden.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich kaufe Tauwürmer und Maden öfter in einem großen Baumarkt. Die haben dort einen Kühlschrank mit "Lebendfutter". Bevor man die Maden o.ä. umfüllen kann, müssen sie erst an der Kasse gescannt bzw. bezahlt werden. Aber ich könnte ja mal so eine kaugummikauende Kassiererin mit langen Fingernägeln fragen ob sie so nett wäre, mir die Maden umzufüllen. )


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Es ist ein Unding das manche Händler die Köder in Einwegverpackungen verkaufen und andere Pfand nehmen.

Hier muss viel mehr geregelt werden. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn hier eigene Entscheidungen getroffen werden können??


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier muss viel mehr geregelt werden. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn hier eigene Entscheidungen getroffen werden können??



#6:q:q:qTypisch Deutsch halt:m

Nutze selber seit ettlichen Jahren meine ,,Mehrwegdosen"
für Maden und Würmer .


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

heute im Angelladen, kommt ein Typ rein. Bitte 1 Liter Maden. Macht seine Mehrwegdose auf....
 Jetzt jagt der Ladenbesitzer hinter geschätzten 10000 Fliegen hinterher


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt also nicht bei der Dose. :q


seh´ ich ähnlich, eine korrekt recycelte einwegverpackung kommt im endeffekt gar nicht mal so schlecht weg.

klar benutz´ ich auch ´ne merwegköderdose, die einwegdinger halten doch eh´ meist nur bis zum auto, dann hat sich doch schon eine made im deckel festgesetzt als man sich von der vitalität der krabbler überzeugt hat. 
mein einziger angelhändler hier im näheren umkreis ist aber leider ein sack und so weich´ ich auch auf den baumarkt aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



yukonjack schrieb:


> heute im Angelladen, kommt ein Typ rein. Bitte 1 Liter Maden. Macht seine Mehrwegdose auf....
> Jetzt jagt der Ladenbesitzer hinter geschätzten 10000 Fliegen hinterher



Halb so wild...diese Fliegenmutanten können eh kaum fliegen...


Noch kurz zu den Dosen...ich verwende fast immer diese Einwegdosen. Wenn man die auch immer entsprechend entsorgt ist das ja noch ok. An einem Gewässer muss ich jedoch Mehrwegbehälter mitnehmen....auch kein Problem.


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Eigentlich gibts bei diesem Thema nichts zu diskutieren.

Da die  Menscheit zu einem Teil aus Dreckschweinen besteht (dazu gehören auch  einige Angler), die ihren Müll achtlos in der Umwelt entsorgen, sind  Mehrwegehälter Pflicht. Wenn schon Pfand, dann nicht unter einem Euro. 

Und denjenigen Mitbürgern, die hier achtlos als halbprofessionelle  Sammler betitelt werden, kann man nur dankbar sein, dass sie den Wohlstandsmüll von Dummlingen einsammeln.

Und noch was: Die Weltmeere werden nicht nur vom Plastikmüll aus Schiffsabfällen zugemüllt. Der größte Teil dieses Mülls stammt von Dreckschweinen aus dem Binnenland und wird über Bäche und Flüsse ins Meer gespült.


----------



## Sandbank (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Kein Problem, dann bring ich eben zum Köderkauf ne Dose mit.
Zum Einkauf nehm ich ja auch Tüten/Taschen mit.


Was jetzt aber die spezielle Köderdose angeht, grad für temperaturempfindliche Köder. Gibt es denn nun in der Zwischenzeit Mehrweg Behälter mit Thermofunktion?
Es gab ja mal Werbung auf der Forenseite für http://www.the-boxshop.de/
Jedoch gab es keine Köderdosen für die handelsüblichen Mengen. Also kleine Döschen, ähnlich der Tauwurmschachteln. Dort sind alle viel zu gross.

Wo bekommt man son Döschen her, oder zwei oder drei, wo die handelsüblichen Mengen Maden genauso reinpassen, wie Pinky's oder Tauwürmer oder Wattwürmer?


----------



## Brachsenfan (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Zahle bei meinem Händler auch 1Euro Pfand für die Madendose, wenn ich keine eigene Dose dabei habe.
Ich find das auch vollkommen okay. Würd mich auch nicht stören, wenn das Pfand viel höher ausfallen würde.
Letztendlich hab ich von den Dingern auch noch so 4-5 Stück im Keller rumfliegen. Die kann ich mir immer wieder auf´s Neue befüllen lassen, was ich auch für die beste Lösung halte!
Leider geht das bei Wurm- und Bienenmaden-Dosen(bei meinem Händler)bisher noch nicht!


----------



## Raubwels (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Hi,
ich habe meine Tauwürmer im Sommer immer ein einer Köderkühltasche von Sänger Anaconda 5 L mit ein oder 2 Kühlakkus.
http://www.angelsport.de/saenger-anaconda-cooler-serie_0130509.html?&ref=search&searchparam=130509

Dadurch spare ich leider nicht die Styroporverpackung aber da ich eh 1 x im Monat zum Städtischen Bauhof fahre entsorge ich das Zeug da vor Ort ist ja bei uns zum Glück kostenlos.

Ich finde es super wie hier über das Thema diskutiert wird, das zeigt das sich viele Leute tatsächlich darüber gedanken, machen und so werden aus vielen Tropfen schon ein kleiner Teich!

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Von mir aus müßten alle Lebenköder in Pfanddosen abgegeben werden.

Leider gibt die "Industrie" das nicht her, bzw. wir müßten selbst die Würmer und Bienenmaden stückweise abfüllen - das wäre aber nicht realisierbar.

Die Maden zu portionieren ist kein Problem, da nehmen wir verschiedene Meßbecher und die werden das portionsweise verkauft (1 Dose, 1/4 - 1ltr)

Die Madendose kostet 0,80€ Pfand, die größeren Mengen werden in speziellen Madenbeuteln aus Kunstoff verkauft, was ja auch nicht gut für die Umwelt ist.

Würmer gehen in Styropor- oder Plastikschalen über die Theke, auch die findet man reichhaltig am Ufer...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Wenn dann müsste es zwingend sein, dass die Köder nur noch in Pfandbehältnissen verkauft werden. Denn wenn jeder sein eigenes Transportmittel zum Befüllen mitbringen kann, werden genau jene welche jetzt auch schon ihren Dreck liegen lassen, die Plastiktüte etc. auf dem selben Weg entsorgen. #q


----------



## AndiHam (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die mal vergisst, fährste vom Angelladen zurück nach Hause und wieder zum Angelladen.
> 
> Fragt sich jetzt nur was mehr die Umwelt schädigt.



 Ne .. dann nehme ich eine neue Dose gegen Pfand, die dann übrige kann ich ja dann nächstes mal zurückgeben und bekomme den Pfand wieder.


----------



## Urmeli (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Moin,
wenn ich Köder abhol, nehm ich meine Dosen mit und lass sie füllen.
Ich würde empfehlen dass die angelgeschäfte keine einweg dosen ausgeben, sondern der Kunde der Köder kaufen kommt, könnte sich , wenn er denn noch keine eigenen Dosen hat, sich welche, ordentliche, im Geschäft kaufen, und die dann befüllen lassen. die koseten dann veilleicht ein bsichen mehr aber er kauft sie ja nur 1mal und ab sofort nimmt er seinen dosen mit zum nachfüllen. so werden die köder vielleicht auch wieder billiger, wenn keine einwegdose mit einberechnet werden muss, denn Auch die bezahlen wir jedesmal mit , zusammen mit dem inhalt. also weggeschmissenes geld!

bis der tage
urmeli


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich kaufe die beim Händler - und wenn sie leer ist, kommt sie in die Mülltonne - bestenfalls in die gelbe Tonne, wenn ich meinen Müll gesammelt mit nach Hause nehme, was meistens der Fall ist.

Sollte sie mal 20 cent mehr kosten, als das Befüllen einer mitgebrachten Dose, dann zahl´ ich dies & verfahre weiter so wie oben erwähnt!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## derfrank (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

|krach:
Es ist schon interessant wie sich die Meinungen gegenüber stehen. Vor einem Angelurlaub habe ich bei Superwurm bestellt und die Eimer verwende ich weiter. Wenn es im Angelladen lose Würmer gibt dann nehme ich die. Ansonsten wird umgetopft #6.
Wegen einem ähnlichen Thema habe ich die Firma FOX angeschrieben und nie Antwort erhalten. In einem Video wurde in einem Krautloch geangelt. Bei jedem einholen blieb das Blei im See. Mit FOX Bleien gepflastert |gr:.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die mal vergisst, fährste vom Angelladen zurück nach Hause und wieder zum Angelladen.
> 
> Fragt sich jetzt nur was mehr die Umwelt schädigt.





AndiHam schrieb:


> Ne .. dann nehme ich eine neue Dose gegen Pfand, die dann übrige kann ich ja dann nächstes mal zurückgeben und bekomme den Pfand wieder.



Richtig, so machen es unsere Kunden auch. Manche kommen dann irgendwann mal vorbei und bringen ihre seit Monaten gesammelten Dosen vorbei.
Trotzdem bestellen wir jedes Jahr mehrere 1000 Madendosen die wir gegen Pfand abgeben - ob denen das gleiche passiert wie den Socken in der Waschmaschine?#c


----------



## Raubwels (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich finde es super wenn Angelhändler so etwas machen.
Normalerweise sollten sich alle Händler zusammen tun und sagen "bei uns gibt es jetzt keine Einwegdosen mehr" und fertig.
Schließlich hat angeln auch was mit Verantwortung und Naturschutz zu tun. So sehe ich das!

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Makai9988 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*

Ich habe nun nach Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder Maden gekauft. Dachte, dass ich wieder so komische Plastikdosen bekomm. Aber nein, er hat eine grüne Zebco-Dose rausgeholt und gemeint dass schon genug Müll rumliegt und er das so besser findet.
 50 Cent Pfand und eine tolle Dose, die ich jetzt immer wieder auffüllen lassen kann.
 Ich bin davon begeistert und würde auch noch viel mehr Pfand zahlen.


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr das mit den Plastik Madendosen*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun nach Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder Maden gekauft. Dachte, dass ich wieder so komische Plastikdosen bekomm. Aber nein, er hat eine grüne Zebco-Dose rausgeholt und gemeint dass schon genug Müll rumliegt und er das so besser findet.
> 50 Cent Pfand und eine tolle Dose, die ich jetzt immer wieder auffüllen lassen kann.
> Ich bin davon begeistert und würde auch noch viel mehr Pfand zahlen.



Pfand kriegt man ja eh zurück, von daher wäre der Pfandpreis eh "wumme", egal ob 50 Cent oder 3 Euro


----------

